# Which is the best Seo methods for increasing traffic of website?



## JeanSebastien (Sep 2, 2016)

Hi friends

Is their any one specific method of increasing traffic and backlinks of website. I am new to SEO and searching for tools and techniques of increasing traffic please suggest me, also advice for most effective SEO off page activity which should be performed on regular basis.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 2, 2016)

This should get you on track: SEO: The Beginner's Guide to Search Engine Optimization - Mo

/thread


----------



## Aaronjacobson (Sep 8, 2016)

To increase traffic you can use Social medias and to get more backlinks do Web 2.0, Blog post submission, Social Bookmarking and Forum posting.


----------



## JeanSebastien (Sep 30, 2016)

Thanks for the advice. I will surely do all the activities. Can you tell me the how many times I should do it for one month?


----------



## Desmond (Oct 5, 2016)

[MENTION=324864]bulletproof[/MENTION] OP is asking for SEO methods, not some shady site selling .info domains.

Refrain from spamming and going off topic.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## lisaryan (Oct 26, 2016)

Some of the off page SEO techniques you can use to improve rankings would be blog commenting, article submission, directory submission, forum posting and so on.


----------



## tekiagadi (Nov 7, 2016)

The Some of the best SEO(Search Engine Optimization) methods to increase the website traffic are:
1. Blog Posting.
2. Guest Posting.
3. Directory Submission.
4. Forum Posting.


----------

